# Project,, Self contained water system



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

One of my goals for my BOL is to have running water-- Hot and cold--without the gridn -- So I'm going to get started on it tomorrow. I will be using two 
fiberglass tanks to hold the water. I am going to try using two 12 voltr RV camper sur-flo pumps that will run off the solar set up. 
I have a well set up so I'm going to pump the water into the system the same place the well pump dose. I'm hoping to take
advantage of the compressed air in the existing water tank so the pumps don't run all the time when the water is on.

In the morning I am going to pull the tanks back outside and take the pressure washer to them and get the inside clean.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

Sounds like a plan, and it's certainly quite an undertaking. Good luck with it!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Keep the pics coming


----------

